# Most commonly heard words out of the mouth of a guitarist



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

"I used to have one of those"


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

"I really regret selling (or buying...but more often ....selling) that (guitar, amp, pedal...etc)"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

$%#@ or &%*!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

For me, its, "I used to know how to play that."


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Can I borrow $20....


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Really?? She came here with you? Sorry man... my bad.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't hear myself (as he stares back at the 4X12 half stack pointed conveniently at his ass).


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

where the (bleep) is my guitar, then heard from a fellow band member bend over and I'll see if it's where you usually keep it.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I could play it better than that!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I swear I didn't know she was your sister!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I know that, but I play it in a different key.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm in the band baby.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

"I'm just working here until my band gets 'big'."


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> For me, its, "I used to know how to play that."


That's the most common one on this thread for me.
I have most of the stuff I've ever bought so the OP sentence wouldn't apply to me--but this one does.

I've used those words.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bw66 said:


> For me, its, "I used to know how to play that."


And as I get older that list gets longer and longer


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> And as I get older that list gets longer and longer


It does, although sometimes I surprise myself by remembering how to play a song I thought I forgot.

But there are ones I forgot on purpose...


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*funny*

Is the tape on?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

wow, your mom's hot man!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

"I can kinda play that" is probably the most used one by myself.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What do you mean I'm too f***ing loud !?!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

...no, no, I swear I was tested. I'm clean.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

outside voice: "sure, I can make the solo shorter. we can take it right out if needed, that's cool."
Inside voice: "waaah!"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) WWHHAAATTTT?? *Turn it down? Did you say turn it down? Oh.

2) I know the intro to that...

3) I don't understand. It was working before.*


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Can I get a ride to gig with you?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry, dony know that tune !!!!


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Course it's in tune.. Its probably just the intonation. 

[insert name of your favourite guitarist] is so overrated. 

I used to / I was .....


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I always behind the beat.....


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh No No No, I play for free! You just pay me for moving my gear!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

"I can't make it to practice that night"..(another night is suggested).."Nope, not that night either"....(again, another night is suggested)..."I'm not sure", "Can I call you and let you know?".


Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll get there by 8:00.....


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, was practice Tuesday night?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> *
> 
> 2) I know the intro to that...
> 
> *


Or I only know the chorus, or the verses, or some variation...

Although I don't know that I've ever heard a guitarist say they only know the bridge...


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

hummingway said:


> Can I get a ride to gig with you?


If I had a dollar for every time I heard that..


----------

